

I'm Skeptical of Lean Startup Methodology - zabramow
https://medium.com/project-365/im-skeptical-of-all-lean-startup-methodology-a67fb5a937dc

======
zabramow
I've never heard people who advocate lean startup not qualify their
endorsement with, "Now, I don't advocate EVERYTHING that lean startups
preaches."

